# Marijuana grow operations and mechanical ventilation



## Coder (Jul 28, 2015)

My jurisdiction just passed an ordinance allowing growing, selling, manufacturing, and testing of marijuana products. I get the fun of ensuring that all of these new facilities are code compliant. (overwhelming joy floods over me). :banghd The first problem I am facing is verifying compliance of the required mechanical exhaust and source capture systems for odor control in any facility. I am starting out by telling the applicant that the system needs to be designed professionally and specific to the building. My question to the group is will they need to design to the IMC chapter 4 for ventilation rates and chapter 5 exhaust systems? Or is this a separate beast that no one knows how to handle yet?


----------



## north star (Jul 28, 2015)

*% ~ % ~ %*



What odor control ?.......What type of stank is there ?................Aren't these

Grow Ops. similar to a regular, non-cannabis Greenhouse ?

By testing, ...do you mean consumption by smoking, or other ?    :-D

*% ~ % ~ %*


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-mechanical-codes/13522-grow-house.html

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-building-codes/10094-irc-indoor-grow-rooms.html


----------



## Coder (Jul 28, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *% ~ % ~ %*
> 
> What odor control ?.......What type of stank is there ?................Aren't these
> 
> ...


Not sure if you are serious or not but these grow operations are anything but like a greenhouse full of vegatables. They are "highly" controlled cultivation areas with elaborate systems to create the perfect plants. The odiferous emanations are likened to that of a sweet skunky road kill that has had time to fester in the sun. Others say that its pungent aroma is like a savory flower of goodness. Depends on who you talk to. :-D The point being I have to "approve" their odor control devices. The "testing" facilitys are like laboratories that determine how much THC the products have in them. I imagine they aren't there passing the joint around saying "that's some good **** mannn"


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2015)

Give Steve a call, very knowledgable

http://mrsc.org/getmedia/56A3606A-F3CF-455B-AC00-CA4BD0C300CD/thomas.aspx


----------



## north star (Jul 28, 2015)

*~ @ ~*

Section 401.6 from the `15 IMC, states to comply with the requirements

of an Exhaust System from Ch. 5, to an approved location on the exterior

of the bldg.



*~ @ ~*


----------



## fatboy (Jul 28, 2015)

I was going to suggest Steve also. Contact info for him is on page 40 of the handout cda linked.


----------



## Coder (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks guys, I have talked to Steve Thomas about this previously. My take on it based on our conversations is that the mechanical exhaust/make-up air system will be required to be designed in accordance with the IMC and include some type of carbon filtration or other "approved" method of removing the odors from the exhaust air. I don't think it will be rocket science just chiming in to see if anyone else has any experience with these types of filtration systems.


----------



## Coder (Jul 28, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Give Steve a call, very knowledgable http://mrsc.org/getmedia/56A3606A-F3CF-455B-AC00-CA4BD0C300CD/thomas.aspx


I took this class in March. Fairly informative to a newbie who knows nothing about the process of cultivation but wasn't the greatest from a code enforcement standpoint.


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2015)

I think if you talk to Steve about specific items he should be helpful

I noticed in a classroom setting trying to answer questions, you get a general answer


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2015)

...........


----------



## Coder (Jul 28, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> I think if you talk to Steve about specific items he should be helpfulI noticed in a classroom setting trying to answer questions, you get a general answer


True. On Steve's behalf, he was not the instructor but it was basically the same handout. I will give him a call. Thanks cda


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jul 28, 2015)

I requied a Mechanical Engineer designed system, along with an Electrical Engineer. We have two medical marijuana facilities, along with a new Medical Marijuana Inovation Area that was zoned for such business's. For exhaust, i went with product conveying.


----------



## Coder (Jul 29, 2015)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> I requied a Mechanical Engineer designed system, along with an Electrical Engineer. We have two medical marijuana facilities, along with a new Medical Marijuana Inovation Area that was zoned for such business's. For exhaust, i went with product conveying.


Our application now reads "floor plans shall include a mechanical exhaust/ventilation design by a licensed professional".  Sound ok?


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2015)

Coder said:
			
		

> Our application now reads "floor plans shall include a mechanical exhaust/ventilation design by a licensed professional".  Sound ok?


Some a/c people are licensed , does that mean they know anything about your project

You could look at what is submitted and decide if good or needs more work

Or just state up front you want it from an engineer


----------



## Coder (Jul 29, 2015)

The aforementioned application is only for licensing approval. If approved, then a full blown building permit/mechanical permit will be required. This will involve a more detailed, and concise set of plans to be submitted depending on the extent of the renovation, retrofit, new construction, etc., engineering may be required at my discretion.


----------



## JMORRISON (Jul 29, 2015)

WA State amendment for processing https://fortress.wa.gov/ga/apps/sbcc/File.ashx?cid=5540


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2015)

JMORRISON said:
			
		

> WA State amendment for processing https://fortress.wa.gov/ga/apps/sbcc/File.ashx?cid=5540


I knew Jim Morrison was still alive and living with Elvis, at a growing farm!


----------



## conarb (Jul 29, 2015)

Growing marijuana is illegal under federal law and has been for over 80 years, by permitting and inspecting marijuana operations you are enabling law breaking, you may argue that you don't enforce federal law but to what extent are you enabling law breaking?  Interesting that some here insist on enforcing federal ADA law yet refuse to enforce federal drug laws.


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> Growing marijuana is illegal under federal law and has been for over 80 years, by permitting and inspecting marijuana operations you are enabling law breaking, you may argue that you don't enforce federal law but to what extent are you enabling law breaking?  Interesting that some here insist on enforcing federal ADA law yet refuse to enforce federal drug laws.


They are blessing the building, not what is used for


----------



## Mark K (Jul 30, 2015)

I seem to remember hearing about a bill in congress to allow VA doctors to "prescribe" marijuana for VA patients.  What happened to the bill?

I think that many in the federal government appreciate that the current laws do not make sense.


----------



## Coder (Jul 30, 2015)

Better swim fast or you'll sink like a stone. Cuz these times they are a changing.


----------



## conarb (Jul 30, 2015)

Mark K said:
			
		

> I seem to remember hearing about a bill in congress to allow VA doctors to "prescribe" marijuana for VA patients.  What happened to the bill?  I think that many in the federal government appreciate that the current laws do not make sense.


I've heard that the only valid medical usages are to increase appetite in patients who need it and reduce eye pressure for glaucoma patients, I have glaucoma and 30+ years of treatments have failed, the last resort was a new young doctor and I asked him if marijuana works, he said: "Yes, but the problem is that you have to constantly take it 24 hours per day and you would be constantly stoned, with all eye drops they are designed to stay on the eyeballs for a number of hours, if I did proscribe it for someone who wanted it I would have to notify the DMV that the patient's driver's license should be suspended during the time of treatment". I also told him that I have read that it decreased IQ by an average of 8 points after a year's usage, he replied that it decreases IQ much more than 8 points, but the worst side effect is that it destroys ambition in users.

I've also read that it is the biggest single consumer of water here in California, and grow houses are the biggest consumer of electricity, you guys are enforcing laws to limit toilet flushes and showers, you are also enforcing laws requiring buildings to be insulated and sealed up while you let the marijuana industry run wild.


----------



## JPohling (Jul 30, 2015)

You need to visit another doctor.  There are products that will relieve ocular pressure without the stone.


----------



## conarb (Jul 30, 2015)

JPohling said:
			
		

> You need to visit another doctor.  There are products that will relieve ocular pressure without the stone.


It's inherited, my sister lives in La Jolla and goes to one of the two top California glaucoma specialists there, the other is here in San Francisco and I've gone to him, the two have communicated passing eye pictures back and forth, the latest attempt was a new laser that I have tried, the old laser didn't work on blue eyed people and failed on me, this new one is supposed to be 86% effective on blue eyed people, it did a little good and I guess they'll keep trying it about once a year.  If you are referring to *Marinol* it does cause a "high" feeling, I can't stand that feeling, I took Sudafed once for a cold and about went crazy until that high effect wore off.


----------



## conarb (Jul 30, 2015)

The Feds are still arresting them even though the Obama Administration has made it a low priority.

[QUOTE='Washington Beacon]The New York Daily News reported that David Silverstone was slapped with two felony charges after investigators raided his farm in Redwood Valley on July 21. Bergdahl, who was visiting when the raid occurred, was interviewed by investigators as a witness before being cleared of any wrongdoing.Authorities charged Silverstone with marijuana cultivation and possession for sale and are holding him on a $25,000 bond.

Upon discovering the illegal pot growing operation, members of a drug task force led by Mendocino County Sheriff Thomas Allman arrested multiple individuals and seized 181 marijuana plants in the raid.

Following his interaction with Bergdahl, Allman described the POW as “very polite” though insisted that he wouldn’t “stick up” for him.

“I’m not sticking up for the guy at all, but I will say this, he was very polite,” the sheriff said. “He was not resistant at all. He shook everybody’s hand. He thanked us all.”

Captured by the Taliban, Bergdahl has been the subject of controversy since the Obama administration traded five terrorists held at Guantanamo Bay in exchange for his freedom in 2014. He is currently on active duty in Texas, awaiting trial for his desertion case.¹

[/QUOTE]So if you are called to inspect go ahead and turn them in, who knows what they will turn up and how many lives you might save from DUI and other causes like impaired construction workers doing faulty work, in my day the biggest problem was booze, now it's pot.

¹ http://freebeacon.com/culture/brother-of-placenta-eating-alicia-silverstone-smoked-in-bowe-bergdahl-pot-raid/


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 30, 2015)

[h=2]TUESDAY, MARCH 15, 2011[/h][h=3]Feds explain medical marijuana busts[/h][h=4]POSTED BY MATTHEW FRANK ON TUE, MAR 15, 2011 AT 3:55 PM[/h]According to Montana's U.S. attorney, Monday's medical marijuana raids—the culmination of an 18-month multi-agency investigation—did not target individuals "who are in clear and unambiguous compliance with state law." Find the press release below. Download it here(PDF).





FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE



March 15, 2011Contact:



Victoria L. Francis



Assistant U.S. Attorney



District of Montana



(406) 247- 4633



THE U.S. ATTORNEY FOR THE DISTRICT OF MONTANA ANNOUNCES THE EXECUTION OF 26 CRIMINAL SEARCH WARRANTS AND 4 CIVIL SEIZURE WARRANTS IN MONTANA.



The United States Attorney for the District of Montana, Michael W. Cotter, announced today the culmination of a 18-month multi-agency investigation into the drug trafficking activities of criminal enterprises operating throughout the State of Montana. In furtherance of that investigation, a total of 26 criminal search warrants were executed on March 14, 2011, at premises in the following communities: Belgrade, Big Sky, Billings, Bozeman, Columbia Falls, Dillon, Great Falls, Helena, Kalispell, Miles City, Missoula, Olney and Whitefish. Items seized by law enforcement may be disclosed after search warrant returns are filed with the United States District Court.



In addition, Civil Seizure Warrants for financial institutions in Bozeman, Helena, and Kalispell seeking up to $4,000,000 were executed.



Search warrants and civil seizure warrants were issued based on judicial findings that probable cause exists to believe that the premises located in thirteen Montana towns are involved in criminal enterprises that have violated the Controlled Substances Act (CSA) related to marijuana, a Schedule I controlled substance. Specifically, it is alleged in the search warrants, civil seizure warrants and related documents that the premises or property identified were involved in some or all of the following violations of federal law: manufacture of marijuana and possession with intent to distribute marijuana, and distribution of marijuana in violation of 21 U.S.C. § 841, conspiracy to commit the offenses of manufacture of marijuana, possession with intent to distribute marijuana and distribution of marijuana in violation of 21 U.S.C. § 846, structuring or assisting in structuring any transaction to evade currency reporting requirements or causing or attempting to cause a domestic financial institution to fail to file Currency Transaction Reports in violation of 31 U.S.C. §§ 5324(a)(1) and (3).



Congress placed marijuana in Schedule I of the CSA. Under federal law, growing, distributing and possessing marijuana (other than in a federally authorized research program) is a violation of the CSA. A substance listed under Schedule I has: (a) a high potential for abuse, (b) no currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States, and © a lack of accepted safety for use of the drug or other substance under medical supervision. Because of the danger posed by Schedule I substances, the Department of Justice continues to focus its enforcement and investigative efforts in targeting large-scale drug organizations that cultivate, manufacture, distribute, or sell marijuana.



United States Attorney Cotter said that “Twenty-six search warrants were carried out yesterday where there is probable cause that the premises were involved in illegal and large-scale trafficking of marijuana. When criminal networks violate federal laws those involved will be prosecuted."





Individuals with illnesses who are in clear and unambiguous compliance with state law are not the focus of this investigation.



The following federal, state and local law enforcement agencies participated in the execution of the search warrants and the seizure of the civil assets at multiple locations across the state of Montana: the Drug Enforcement Administration, U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement’s Homeland Security Investigations, the Internal Revenue Service, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, the Federal Bureau of Investigation, the Environmental Protection Agency-Criminal Investigation Division, U.S. Customs and Border Protection-Border Patrol, and the Occupational Safety and Health Administration. These federal agencies were assisted by the Montana Division of Criminal Investigations, and local High Intensity Drug Trafficking Area task forces, the Northwest Drug Task Force, the Kalispell Police Department, the Flathead County Sheriff’s Office, the Missoula Police Department, the Missoula County Sheriff’s Office, the Missoula High Intensity Drug Trafficking Area (HIDTA) Task Force, the Great Falls Police Department, the Cascade County Sheriff’s Office, the Central Montana Drug Task Force, the Billings Police Department, the Yellowstone County Sheriff’s Office, the Eastern Montana High Intensity Drug Trafficking Area (HIDTA) Task Force, the Dillon Police Department, the Beaverhead County Sheriff’s Office, the Park County Sheriff’s Office, the Bozeman Police Department, the Gallatin County Sheriff’s Office, the Missouri River Drug Task Force, the Helena Police Department, the Lewis & Clark Sheriff’s Office, and the Eastern Montana Drug Task Force - Miles City.



The information contained in the search warrants, civil seizure warrants and related documents are based on the information discovered during the course of ongoing investigations. To date, no federal criminal charges, indictments, informations or complaints have been filed against any of the named individuals identified in the search warrants, civil seizure warrants and related documents. All named individuals and locations identified in the search warrants, civil seizure warrants and related documents are presumed innocent until proven guilty.








Email

Print

More Sharing ServicesShare



* Post a comment*​




​


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 30, 2015)

When the growers dump their fertilizers down into the sanitary sewer and it winds up in the treatment plant screwing up all the little micro bugs that are used to treat the sewage it is a big problem. Public works was able to follow the trail right back to the specific location of where the growing operations where taking place. Some thing your powers to be may not have thought of and the cost that are associated with it if it happens in your systems


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 30, 2015)

There sure is a lot of "I heard, someone told me, I read somewhere" in this thread.

I bet all ya'll have 4 foot tall bongs with their own personal names, telling your kids it's mommy' flower vase.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Jul 30, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> When the growers dump their fertilizers down into the sanitary sewer and it winds up in the treatment plant screwing up all the little micro bugs that are used to treat the sewage it is a big problem. Public works was able to follow the trail right back to the specific location of where the growing operations where taking place. Some thing your powers to be may not have thought of and the cost that are associated with it if it happens in your systems


Were they Happy micro bugs???


----------



## north star (Jul 30, 2015)

*& > & > &*





> "I bet all ya'll have 4 foot tall bongs with their own personal names, telling your kids it's mommy' flower vase."


...he said sitting there on his sack of seeds  [ * RE:* Jim Stafford' song - "Wildwood Weed"  ].     :lol:

*& < & < &*


----------



## Coder (Jul 31, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> When the growers dump their fertilizers down into the sanitary sewer and it winds up in the treatment plant screwing up all the little micro bugs that are used to treat the sewage it is a big problem. Public works was able to follow the trail right back to the specific location of where the growing operations where taking place. Some thing your powers to be may not have thought of and the cost that are associated with it if it happens in your systems


Here is the language regarding wastewater in our ordinance

1.	Sewer System Discharge. 

a.	Wastewater discharged from a marijuana licensed cultivation or manufacturing establishment is subject to city regulations (Municipal Code, 12.10.040.2, et al.) established to ensure that industrial wastewater discharge complies with state and federal regulations prior to the actual connection to the city’s wastewater facilities.

b.	Testing Requirements. The Public Works Director may order a wastewater discharge inspection without notice, and all costs for city ordered inspections and reports shall be the responsibility of the licensed marijuana product manufacturing or cultivation establishment.  The licensed marijuana product manufacturing or cultivation establishment shall pay all costs for related inspections and reports established by an independent testing laboratory acceptable to the Public Works Director.  

 :mrgreen:


----------



## mark handler (Nov 30, 2020)

cda said:


> Give Steve a call, very knowledgable
> 
> http://mrsc.org/getmedia/56A3606A-F3CF-455B-AC00-CA4BD0C300CD/thomas.aspx


your link is no good​404 - File or directory not found.​The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.​


----------



## cda (Nov 30, 2020)

mark handler said:


> your link is no good​404 - File or directory not found.​The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.​




Waited to long, wrote a book









						Applying the Codes to Cannabis Facilities
					






					shop.iccsafe.org


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 24, 2020)

Coder said:


> Not sure if you are serious or not but these grow operations are anything but like a greenhouse full of vegatables. They are "highly" controlled cultivation areas with elaborate systems to create the perfect plants. The odiferous emanations are likened to that of a sweet skunky road kill that has had time to fester in the sun. Others say that its pungent aroma is like a savory flower of goodness. Depends on who you talk to. :-D The point being I have to "approve" their odor control devices. The "testing" facilitys are like laboratories that determine how much THC the products have in them. I imagine they aren't there passing the joint around saying "that's some good **** mannn"


comes down to who its neighbors are.


----------



## BillyHerring15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Coder said:


> Not sure if you are serious or not but these grow operations are anything but like a greenhouse full of vegatables(review). They are "highly" controlled cultivation areas with elaborate systems to create the perfect plants. The odiferous emanations are likened to that of a sweet skunky road kill that has had time to fester in the sun. Others say that its pungent aroma is like a savory flower of goodness. Depends on who you talk to. :-D The point being I have to "approve" their odor control devices. The "testing" facilitys are like laboratories that determine how much THC the products have in them. I imagine they aren't there passing the joint around saying "that's some good **** mannn"


Time passes and nothing changes. How is that now?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 27, 2021)

BillyHerring15 said:


> Time passes and nothing changes. How is that now?


What is your question?


----------



## Mark K (Nov 27, 2021)

What is the  criteria for approval of method or odor removal?  Are there some objective tests for determining when the odor is excessive?

Do you have an enforceable regulation addressing anything not in the IMC?

The state may have something to say about who can design the mechanical system.  In California a licensed mechanical contractor can design a  system  that he installs without needing signoff by a registered mechanical engineer.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 8, 2021)

Coder said:


> Our application now reads "floor plans shall include a mechanical exhaust/ventilation design by a licensed professional".  Sound ok?


You left out odor control, this is similar to nail salons sharing the ground floor of a condo building.


----------

